# Need help installing router bit



## avgjoesgym (Nov 7, 2015)

I've recently purchased my first router - a Skil 1817. I also bought a set of 3 Skil roundover router bits thinking that they would fit into the router no problem - first mistake, I suppose.

I cannot for the life of me figure out what I'm doing wrong - if anything. The bits have 1/4" shanks and the manual says the router should accommodate such bits. The router came with a 1/4" adapter sleeve. Here are the problems I run into trying to insert these router bits: 1) if I put the bit into the collet without the adapter, the collet does not tighten around the shank AT ALL - the bit looks like it's a straw in a martini glass - there is at least 1/8" around all sides of the bit.

Problem 2) the adapter sleeve does not fit into the collet chuck. It is simply too big to fit into the collet chuck. What am I doing wrong? Did I buy the wrong type of bits? Is the adapter sleeve defective? Am I a moron? Is my router a moron? How far do you think I could throw my router? I am sincerely P.O.d at this point and was very close to chucking my router through the window. Please help.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to forum.
watch this vedio see if that helps, https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=eMOXvhFLEaI
also do you have a 1/4" sleeve or a 1/4" collet
if you have collet it is installed in the nut
if it is a sleeve it slides into the 1/2" collet


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I looked at your manual and I can't see why your having an issue as it looks fairly cut and dry .
The only thing I can possibly thinnk of is that you didn't loosen the collet enough to get the adapter sleeve to seat in ? 
I'm thinking back the collet off till it actually comes off and then see if this adapter sleeve will fit


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If you tried to tighten the nut down onto a 1/4" shaft, then you have almost certainly squeezed the collet too tight, stopping the 1/2" sleeve from sliding inside it.
Remove the nut and collet completely, push the adaptor inside. If it doesnt fit, then you might need to use a mallet to persuade it to fit. If you have to hit hard, then you have squeezed it beyond safe and should buy a new collet.
Then put it all back in the router.

Being this new to routers, heres a safety warning you had better pay attention to.

The cutter bit shaft needs to be set all the way in before tightening.
Make sure the nut is T.I.G.H.T.!!!!
A loose or over extended router cutter is like a ninja death star. Its turning at 30,000 revs per minute, and its gonna fly off and do very serious personal injury.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"The cutter bit shank needs to be set all the way in before tightening."
-Bob 

I know what you're saying, Bob, but you didn't mention that he needs to_ lift the bit shaft back up an 1/8" _after bottoming out...ie he needs an 1/8" clearance at the bottom of the chuck.

Another option is to start all over again with 1/2" shank bits


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Another option is to start all over again with 1/2" shank bits


I like this idea the best . Not liking the idea of adapters to accommodate smaller bits all that much


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> If you tried to tighten the nut down onto a 1/4" shaft, then you have almost certainly squeezed the collet too tight, stopping the 1/2" sleeve from sliding inside it.


I think you called it


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, yes, its almost impossible to give advice to newbies without making it more complicated than the manual, which nobody ever reads because its too complicated (g).
so I erred on the side of safety.

I love my router table, I'm learning to do things on it I once thought I needed a lot of other tools for, but it is without doubt, the most dangerous machine for novices that I have ever worked with.
the thought of a cutter coming adrift at those speeds gives me the shivers.

Rick, I have more `1/4" shank bits than 1/2" at this stage, they work fine as long as you dont expect them to to do manly jobs on baulks of hardwood. But the sleeve does need to be inserted flush with the collet mouth, with (as Dan says) an 1/8" or so clearance between bit and chuck.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Some adaptor sleeves have a flange on one end. To install it you remove the collet nut and put the sleeve in before re-installing the nut. I don't like sleeves, but instead like to use adaptors for each diameter bit. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you post a picture of what you have and the problem. Also are you sure of the dimensions of the bit and collar?


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

I will never (repeat never) use a reducing sleeve. I think they should be outlawed. Either buy 1/2" shank bits or buy a router that has both a full function 1/2" and a full function 1/4" collet. 

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

denis lock said:


> I will never (repeat never) use a reducing sleeve. I think they should be outlawed. Either buy 1/2" shank bits or buy a router that has both a full function 1/2" and a full function 1/4" collet.
> 
> Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


So if I have a 1/2" router in a table, and a 1/4" router hand held, I have to buy another complete set of bits that do the same job at hundreds of dollars extra?

A reducing sleeve is a mechanically sound device supplied with my Makita 1/2" router. in fact it came with an 8mm sleeve as well as a 6mm (1/4" ). Surely if they were dangerous the manufacturers would cover themselves by warning against?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> Welcome to the forum . I looked at your manual and I can't see why your having an issue as it looks fairly cut and dry .
> The only thing I can possibly thinnk of is that you didn't loosen the collet enough to get the adapter sleeve to seat in ?
> I'm thinking back the collet off till it actually comes off and then see if this adapter sleeve will fit


Rick he says that there is a 1/8th gap around the cutter, that tells me that he has a 1/4 cutter in a 1/2 collet, There will be an insert/adapter that fits into the 1/2 collet for use with 1/4 cutters, the solution is to find the adapter insert and use it. N


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> So if I have a 1/2" router in a table, and a 1/4" router hand held, I have to buy another complete set of bits that do the same job at hundreds of dollars extra?
> 
> A reducing sleeve is a mechanically sound device supplied with my Makita 1/2" router. in fact it came with an 8mm sleeve as well as a 6mm (1/4" ). Surely if they were dangerous the manufacturers would cover themselves by warning against?


I have never had any problem with the use of any insert adapter, they just have to be fully tight and then they work, That said I always buy 1/2 shafts when I can, I use the adapter when I have to, N


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree here. If the sleeve/adapter is used properly, there is no danger to it. I have one and used it multiple times with no issues.

To the OP, (Original Poster): I'm in agreement with SunnyBob in that I think you over tightened the collet and compressed it. If you remove the collet, and the adapter sleeve will slide in easily, then I think you should be OK to use it. If it will NOT slide in easy, package it all back up and return it where you purchased it for an exchange or refund. 

The router bits spin too fast to take a chance on it coming out if the collet is damaged.

Not sure where you are located, which is why it's a good idea to fill out your profile, but maybe you have a friend, or a local woodworkers club, that can provide you with some "hands on" training on the correct and safe way, emphasis on SAFE, to use your router. It really is a wonderful tool once you learn the proper use.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> So if I have a 1/2" router in a table, and a 1/4" router hand held, I have to buy another complete set of bits that do the same job at hundreds of dollars extra?
> 
> A reducing sleeve is a mechanically sound device supplied with my Makita 1/2" router. in fact it came with an 8mm sleeve as well as a 6mm (1/4" ). Surely if they were dangerous the manufacturers would cover themselves by warning against?


No. Not all of them.
I'm in the same position,sort of. I've basiacally relegated my trim router and my old craftsman to doing laminate trimming, and light duty edge work. The two Bosch 1/2" routers are skookum enough to do everything else; so I buy the fancy bits in 1/2" shank only

Having said that. (I mentioned a while back) I bought a great 1/4" set from DIMAR at fire sale pricing...I couldn't afford not to!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

ALSO: You might want to look into getting yourself a better collet system. TRY "MUSCLECHUCK"! I am convinced it is THEE best idea to come out of the world of Routing. I would never use any table mounted router without a MUSCLECHUCK now after using the one I bought for my Triton TRA001.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I looked at the manual and on page 10 it shows how to use the 1/4" adapter sleeve. This may help you to get it to fit.
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have that same router and it sounds to me that you are trying to install the sleeve without taking the nut off the shaft. Mine came with the sleeve installed and to use 1/2" bits I had to remove the nut, then remove the sleeve. The end of the shaft is bored for 1/2" bits and becomes the collet when the nut and sleeve is removed.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

after all this, have you actually read the manual???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

No, not yet,three is no challenge left when you do that. LOL

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

real men don't RTFM for any reason...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I go with Herb's explanation...(thinking outside the box...and the manual)

...and I've had coffee already...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

.............................I didn't even know they made manuals; mine's an automatic.


----------

